# Occupancy count for a video recording studio



## MarkRandall (Nov 15, 2010)

My client is looking at adding a video recording studio in a space approximately 40' x 40'. For acoustical purposes it is an irregularly shaped room, but the 40'x40' gives you an idea of the scale of the room. Nothing in Chapter 10 for occupancy looks even close to this type of function. Client says typical use could be anywhere from a few people to maybe about 30 occupants including camera operators. I will certainly be discussing this with my local building official, but wanted to throw it here first. By the time you add props and space for the camera crew, there really isn't that much usable space, but on my drawings, it looks like just a big room. Project will be under 2009 IBC.

My only concern is making sure, it's not determined an A occupancy as the building is an Unlimited area two story building under section 507.4 and A occupancy is not allowed. Based on clients comments to me, maximum occupancy would be about 50 SF per person and would not make it an A occupancy.

How do you determine an occupant load when nothing in the table in Chapter 10 is remotely close to the proposed use?


----------



## cda (Nov 15, 2010)

1600/30 = 53 sq ft per person???

A-1??? tv studio with audience or B without audience ????

is this the only business in this space??? or is it part of some other busines???


----------



## fatboy (Nov 15, 2010)

My initial reaction was a B also, without an audience.


----------



## MarkRandall (Nov 15, 2010)

There isn't any audience and it is not for live broadcast. Typical use is for filming of marketing type information for promotion of business. The client has indicated there could be a "townhall" style discussion where a small audience would be part of what's recorded. The townhall discussion was the largest group they could imagine using the space. There would never be a spectator audience. This is just a small remodel inside a fairly large company (hence the unlimited size building).


----------



## Coug Dad (Nov 15, 2010)

50 square feet per person, like a stage.  Group A occupancies are permitted in an unlimited area building as an accessory occupancy, less than 10% of the floor area and less than the area allowed by the table, without multipliers.


----------



## MarkRandall (Nov 15, 2010)

Coug Dad. You say like a stage, but a stage is 15 SF/person per chapter 10. That occupant load factor does not make sense. 50 SF/person does make sense, but I'm trying to justify that.

There is no defined stage area. It's all one level.

Also where do you get A being allowed? The building is Type V construction, so it doesn't fit into section 507.3.1 requirements for mixed occupancies.


----------



## Coug Dad (Nov 15, 2010)

It would not be mixed occupancy.  A Group A could be an Accessory Occupancy in an unlimited area building.  Like a cafeteria in a large manufacturing and warehouse facility.  The Group A is less than 10 percent of the floor area and less than the tabular allowed areas.

You are right about the 15 square feet for a stage.  Still, 50 seems reasonable for that type of facility.


----------



## MarkRandall (Nov 15, 2010)

When I started this post, I was thinking that my occupant load is going to come down to what we can agree upon with the plans examiner. 50SF/person seems reasonable to me. I was hoping someone here might have something I'm not finding.

I guess I don't totally grasp the accessory idea in this situation. The recording studio is probably only about 1% of the total building floor area. When the unlimited floor area lists certain allowed occupancies, I just don't quite get the "oh, there is exceptions that allow other occupancies provided it's less than 10%" and how I justify that from the code book. With the size of my building 10% is a huge space (over 10,000 SF).


----------



## texasbo (Nov 15, 2010)

Mark, he is referring to 508.3.1, 2006 IBC, which says, in an abridged version, that if the aggregate area of accessory occupancies do not exceed 10% of th floor area, the allowable area and height shall be based on the main occupancy (508.3.1.2).

With that said, for such a specific and uncommon use, I would be willing to negotiate with the architect and tenant, provided it was well documented. From your description, and the few soundstages we've worked on, I'd probably be comfortable with B and 50 sq. ft./person.


----------



## cda (Nov 15, 2010)

finally slowed down today

you are trying to get an occupant load factor from table 1004.1.2 that you can justify??

maybe go backwards using 1004.1.1 ibc 2003 and fiqure you will have 30 people and 50 sq ft per person, and show you have enough exiting for that, and do not intend to go over the actual number of 30???

and kick in 1004.2, but you are not really needing that section

also 50 sq ft is used for exercise rooms??

sounds like you just have to throw it at them and see if it sticks, if not reach some type of compromise???


----------



## MarkRandall (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! I grasp the accessory occupancy for a typical building area calculation, but in an unlimited area building, my pea sized brain is saying as soon as you add an A occupancy of any size, you no longer qualify for unlimited area unless you meet the listed exceptions for A occupancy in unlimited area buildings. I'm going to look through commentary as well and maybe I'll come around to where it looks like every else is.


----------



## brudgers (Nov 16, 2010)

"Maybe 30" is BS.

I'd look at 1/15 sf net unless they can actually justify less.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree with brudgers in using the 1/15 sf net. Show a floor plan with a typical locations for camera man, lights, equipment ect and it will probably work out to a 30 gross. Either way it is a "B" occupancy if no audience seating provided. Provide 2 exits and everything should be ok.


----------



## MarkRandall (Nov 16, 2010)

Brudgers,

The client had no reason to give me false information as he had no clue has to why I asked and discussed how the room would be used. All just part of my discussion to determine the program requirements for the project. It appears one way or the other it may not be an issue. The room has 3 exits (2 on each side for actors to come and go during a filming production plus the main entry to the room which would be behind the camera locations. Nobody but me has discussed any reservations of calling it an A occupancy under accessory requirements and I'm going to be reviewing that a little closer


----------



## brudgers (Nov 16, 2010)

"Maybe 30" is BS because it's just an uninformed guess.

A soundstage could easily be filled to standing room for certain productions...and that's also why it's BS.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 16, 2010)

> The room has 3 exits


Why do you want to label it an"A" use? It is more closely aligned with a radio or tv station under a "B" use. Most radio and tv stations have rooms as you described for making and recording commercials.

JMHO

303.1 Assembly Group A.

Assembly Group A occupancy includes, among others, the use of a building or structure, or a portion thereof, for the gathering of persons for purposes such as civic, social or religious functions; recreation, food or drink consumption; or awaiting transportation.


----------



## Architect1281 (Nov 16, 2010)

Mark the only way it would be an A is as A-1 Studio with audience seating

otherwise it is Most like a  B 304.1 Radio and television stations (2006 & 2009 IBC)


----------



## MarkRandall (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Mtlog. & 1281,

I never wanted it to be an A (just not enough code research on my part as I was focusing more on Chapter 10). I agree with both of you now that I've reviewed chapter 5 more closely. The occupancy is certainly more aligned with Radio & Television stations in B than anything listed in A occupancy as there will not be an audience. In fact the client is talking about having a radio station function in the building as well and this video room along with another planned audio recording studio would both be used occasionally by the radio station.


----------

